# Deathly Hallows 2013



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Great start. I would add alot of potion bottles somewhere like a bathroom to make it look like snape's bottle room.
I have a great tut on the dementors I will try to type it up. Major easy.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Kitchen (see above pic)

The plan is to make the dining area into the great hall with tons of floating candles. I will do a backdrop of either velvet curtains or flagstone to cover the patio doors. The table will be adorned with tablecloth and creepy cloth. I will use spell books and leather suitcases to help elevate my platters (dollar tree chargers in silver






). I plan on adding an owl






and rat in cage (scabbers) and more potion bottles to the table scape.

In the kitchen part I will have Butterbeer and Pumpkin Juice dispensers similar to this


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We plan on making a peppers ghost in my sons room. What we are wanting to do is construct a large faux fireplace. Then make a large "cold hot coals" prop that will have Sirius Blacks image talking over the coals






(from Goblet of Fire).

If this doesnt work I thought maybe the green flames and use it as a photo op


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Working in teams we will play games to win house points. (I plan on having a sorting ceremony with sorting hat).

Games will include

Bertie Botts Tempt Your Fate (thanks Rexy)

Horcrux Hunt- Scavenger hunt to find all seven Horcruxes (images glued onto glass pebbles)

Golden Snitch- Ferrero Rochers with feathers added...worth 150 house points (I will only have a few of these hidden).

Trivia

For the house that wins each team member will receive quill pens






. Costume winners will receive Honeydukes Candy Baskets






or


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> Great start. I would add alot of potion bottles somewhere like a bathroom to make it look like snape's bottle room.
> I have a great tut on the dementors I will try to type it up. Major easy.


Thanks so much, and yeah I wan potion bottles everywhere . I was actually thinking of turning the bath into the forest with all the spiders...would love to add a jumping spider...just not sure if it will work.

Im thinking of turning my laundry room into Snapes room...I want to maybe do a lightbox and have both fake and real potion bottles in here...think it would be fun for drink mixing 
View attachment 144286


Oh and I started buying digital frames and my son is going to do clipets like the potter pics 

And yes I would love that tutorial...thanks so much


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oops not sure what happened to my link  Lets try again...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice ideas already Pumpkin Pie. One of the great things about HP is that kids know all about it and most adults have read the books or know quite a bit about it as well. I like the idea of going dark and using the Deathly Hallows as a springboard.

One of the first places I knew of that did Hogwart's theme parties was Britta. Early on in my halloween searches I found her Halloween party ideas and then she branched off into the wizard world. Here's a link to her Britta Blvd site if you haven't already explored it. The link to Wizards is there. I remember loving her map of Hogwarts castle; hopefully it's still up but if not try contacting her about it. Think I remember seeing a comment that someone/s had taken her idea/artwork and was charging for it prompting a reaction from her. She had no problem sharing with fellow haunters/HP fans but like many who have posted their works didn't want to see people profit off of it. 

Even if I have no plans for a HP theme, I have read all the books and seen the movies so will have fun following your thread.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link, I'll have to check it out. I'm sure I'll b pestering you for ideas too,lol


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Luv Harry potter!! When doing research for r last party I came across a site that had very coo Harry potter Jell-O shots I wanted to try all of them but it was one of those things that I didn't get around too
Here's the link (hopefully) check through it should have all the recipes on there 
http://jelly-shot-test-kitchen.blogspot.com/2011/07/chocolate-frog-jelly-shots.html?m=1


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Rexy headed there now


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay the frogs I am going to have to make...I was thinking choc. frogs but these are so much better  Thanks for sharing Rexy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks so much for the link, I'll have to check it out. I'm sure I'll b pestering you for ideas too,lol



When you do get some time to look at the site (Britta's been redoing the website, looks different from when I was on it a few years back), check out Year 6. The Marauder's Map is still available in that area.

You do need to explore the area completely because some links aren't that obvious. For example I went to the FAQ for Hogwarts Year Six and at the very bottom of the page there is a topics menu with links to other areas--The Preparations, The Decorations, The Wizard Fashions, The Sorting Ceremony, The Recipes, and The Party. Great stuff in those areas but honestly I would have missed it. Typically think of this menu as being at the top of the page. Anyway, it's a worthwhile scavenger hunt!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

K I've been peeking around her site and OMG amazing is an understatement  I'll be lost in her site for days...so much to look at. Thanks for the link GOS


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thinking I may have this painted in blood on one of my castle walls  may even add the petrified cat hanging from my flame lamp just like in Chamber of Secrets

The Chamber of Secrets has been opened...enemies of the heir...BEWARE


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thinking about buying one of these star projectors for our garage aka Yule Ball area. Not very dark and scary but I think it will make for a magical effect...Who knows maybe I can line the walls with more castle wall backdrops as well as some gray creepy cloth...kind of thinking their Yule Ball maybe a little distressed...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Or should I lean this way?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I could do these paper ice cycles, maybe a few of my trees, Christmas lights and the star projector...but I would want to add some sort of something that would add to the overall dark effect I want. Any suggestions?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

On second thought if I'm mainly doing Hogwarts themed rooms maybe I should do the guest bath as Moaning Myrtles bath instead of the Forbidden Forest. I'm thinking I could do Moaning Myrtles ghost image in a mirror hung over the existing mirror and maybe have a loop of her voice or her crying playing in the background. But I'm not sure what else to do...the castle bath is incredibly large with the huge sinks etc. my guest bath however is quite small leaving only the mirror and tub area to use to decorate. It is painted in a faux leather (a dark basil color)...not sure what else I can do to make it look both castle like and destressed...creepy cloth is the only thing I can think of but it needs more. And I need something to disguise the tub area, I thought of bathroom stalls but then I would need to build one around the toilet and there just isn't enough room  can't wait to here everyone's suggestions


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

What comes to mind is maybe the dead troll in the tub and the golden merman egg placed on the back of the toilet tank. A pic of the existing bath would help me.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

My teeny tiny bathroom it is probably no bigger than 6x8 total (and thats probably being generous). Hope these help it's so small I can't get good shots


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Going off your merman egg idea I went on a search and found this, if I can maybe fashion the stained glass look I could hide my tub insert and fill the tub with cotton batting and the egg...but I kind of want it eerie looking...any suggestions?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking the same look for the tub area. That is the scene I had in my mind. The sink will take some styrofoam craving but I think you should make one of the snake faucet area like in the chamber of secrets book. The faucet was a snake head and the stone hea






d piece.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

see if you can find a recording of the mermaid song(when the egg was opened under water).


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay here's my new obsession, I think this may work better than the peppers ghost green flame effect. So please if anyone knows where I can buy a completed one or at least get instructions I would hugely appreciate it. 

Here's a video of the Laser Vortex in action http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=dJ2oSTKEvsg


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Add Content


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So I'm thinking I've got most everything planned. Here is the direction I'm headed in for costumes. I would love to do Voldemort but a nice mask is just too pricey and there's no way I could do makeup so I'm thinking my husband and son can go as Death Eaters...I love the idea of not having to worry about makeup or hair, plus I think theyre kinda creepy. And for myself...what else...Bellatrix...though I may need to make her look a little more crazy than beautiful


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. You can also do animals. Transformation class gone wrong. something along those lines.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's great  I never thought of that  I'm kicking around the idea of building a pensieve too. I'm hoping to start some of my potion bottles next week along with some more books. I'm at the point I just need to downsize my major builds (figure out what will work and what's a waste of time  ). Still trying to figure out the garage...dance area or beer pong (may use vinegar, lemon juice, etc rather than alcohol). And of course the menu, ugh...I don't like the typical HP Fare as it lends more to the sweets.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's the pensieve I'm thinking of building to showcase party pics from previous years
It has a monitor to run movies or pics plus an ultrasonic mister to provide fog, lights and movement
http://m.instructables.com/id/Building-a-Magic-Pensieve/

And a video http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=3KBF52MRdfs


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Think instead of painting the fat lady portrait I may have her picture ripped and hide her image in another pic...like this...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I like your ideas pumpkin. Roll with them.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Lady Sherry  Hows your Bump in the Night theme going? I can't wait to see what you come up with 

On a side note I just came across this...A-freaking-mazing!!!!!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BQL-FFlpj5E


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Costume choices

http://www.halloweenforum.com/makeup/124893-bellatrix-lestrange.html


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I WANT TO COME!!!!!!

Or you can just give me the prizes  Which look absolutely amazing! 
I love Brittas website! Seriously, pumpkin pie, do everything!!

Where do I start? For the Yule ball area I would suggest the icicles because they look amazing! and possibly stick with the snowy theme instead of glittery stars?


Going on what LadySherry said about transfiguration gone wrong...do you remember the spell Feraverta? Turns a animal into goblet? Rons goes completely wrong  Maybe that?
I am not sure if this matters but there are four levels of transfiguration, I think the difficulty goes like- transformation, vanishment, conjuration and untransfiguration
So transformation would be bird into water goblet, vanishment and conjuration is making things appear and disappear, maybe a option for some scares here?  Untranfirgution is basically reverting previous transformations. 
The most famous transfiguration is Slughorns armchair. Stick a hat on a chair, some shoes and that's that done  But don't forget Draco the amazon bouncing ferret xD

If you want other subjects to go wrong then potions obviously is smoking cauldrons, charms may be flying items? Or Incendio gone wrong. Also in 6th year I think, they had to make teacups grow legs and the end of 1st year exam was to make a dancing pineapple. 

That Pensive is awesome! I can't wait to see how it turns out 
The portrait idea is really good aswell, and maybe also Mrs Blacks portrait? It's covered by a curtain with basically a screaming woman behind it 

If you need any help at all don't be a stranger


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Oohhh, thank you so much...you brought up tons of stuff I had completely forgotten about. I'm hoping to start some of my potion bottles this week (not sure if you saw them on pinterest but if not take a peek at my Hogwart pins) they are beautiful. They are filled with corn syrup and extra fine glitter, hoping it will add some color to my rather primitive collection. And as for the pensieve if you go to the YouTube link, he has another video of a moving staircase...it's pretty amazing...if only had space it would be built already


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't bother building a staircase! Just come to my house! In a few years I want them!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol...your too funny


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well...I've joined your crew! It's almost final now that I will also be doing HP theme, but I am trying to make it as dark as possible 
So I will be actively involved in the planning of this now


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol...I love it  Welcome aboard, now I know I can pull this off with your help


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I am just the potterhead behind it all  You'll be the one helping me most of the time xD


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Pumpkin the pensieve looks amazing I hope you build one. I just can't wait to see how this turns out! I will be looking in from time to time  just to see all the amazing ideas you come up with. I can't wait to see how everything turns out good luck!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Danielj2705 said:


> I am just the potterhead behind it all  You'll be the one helping me most of the time xD


woo a fellow potterhead! 


as for feedback to the thread, seems you have it all under control. love all the ideas so far. i imagine it'll be a pretty spendy endeavor.... and by the time all is said and done, i might be planning a trip to springfield for halloween lol


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oh and also, since i havent seen anything about party favors or the snacks.... how about some joke shop favors and puking pastiles and nosebleed nougat for snacks... dont know what you'd use as those, but ideas! and maybe some sugar quills, pumpkin pasties, cauldron cakes, butterbeer punch (lots of butterbeer recipes online, try a few and see wich you like best and use it at the party, and also let me know wich one tastes best so i can try it lol)

as for party favors, heres a list of some stuff zonkos carries, maybe you can recreate some of those items for us muggles (and by us i mean your party goers, since we're obviously magical)

http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Weasleys'_Wizard_Wheezes

http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Zonko's_Joke_Shop_(The_Wizarding_World_of_Harry_Potter)

dunno if you thought of this already but maybe do an activity where people make their own wands with chopsticks, hot glue and beads... http://weheartit.com/entry/46783497/via/Cyder

would be cheap and fun. 

and a dueling club type game.... dunno how you'd go about that.. but theres still 8 months to plan so im sure someone can come up with an idea on how to turn that into a game.

might be worth it to see if you can get your hands on a borrowed copy ( or buy your own) of the unofficial harry potter cookbook. maybe your local library has a copy you could check out. some interesting recipes are in there.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas mariposa  We have another potterhead!!   You could come to Scotland too 

I was thinking about a Hogsmede gift bag, so Honeydukes, Zonkos, Tomes and Scrolls and maybe even Scrivenshaft. 
So for non potterheads that's, sweets, jokes, books and quills  

For the actual food, I think I will be having a great feast of some sort, and the snacks will be things that you have mentioned  if I can ever work out how to make a cauldron cake xD 

I've always been meaning to get my hands on a copy of the Unofficial Harry Potter Cookbook but every time I check a store they don't have it  and online it seems a lot more expensive in the UK


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I just found this and thought it could be useful  
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/104097-cornish-pixie-devlin.html


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks girls for the compliments and ideas  I'm hoping I can pull off some of the specialty candies for my costume prizes  So I definetly need to start looking for how to's. I wanted to do party favors but we had about 80 people last year so this year will be contest winners only.

I'm hoping to do most of the stuff homemade

My pumpkins will be paper mâché
Candles from paper towel rolls
Quills, I have several friends who hunt (  ) and they promised to bring me feathers they find (not from kills)
Mandrake I made using a doll and a ton of hot glue
Potion bottles...I have tons of people supply alcohol bottles
Castle walls...painted sheets
Portraits...poster board
Books...paper mâché food boxes
Light box I have the light just need to build the box
Pensieve will def b made, the only thing I need to purchase is the mister ($5-10)
Vortex, I've been told it can b made for under $20...we'll see if I can figure it out
Dementor is my most tedious project, and I may in the end only do 1 
Most of the other stuff, flame lamps, owl, creepy cloth, tablecloth, spiders and webbing I have
So I'm hoping that will help with cost. I figure my biggest problem is time  and costume making...

For food we are thinking feast too (our friends never touch the sweets) I'm just not sure if I want to go English or just a beautiful holiday like feast.

I'll have to check out the games, as for the wands those are beautiful  we may have to try that 

I hate to have to cut anything but I know in the end I may have to cut my peppers ghost on the coals (mainly cause I can't be sure it will work) and I have to make a choice between ball or quidditch for the garage (I think the ball would be beautiful I just don't know if anyone will dance).

Btw Daniel, I also have another thread Hogwarts Music and several people have made suggestions for darker music (With an HP sound), plus I have Dark Lord working on some stuff and he's amazing.

Also there's a video invite on here you have to check out...I'll look for the link, it's amazing!!! I'm seeing if he'll make a few changes for me ($) if not if my son duplicates it I'll let you know and maybe he can make you one


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here it is

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/114480-video-invitations.html

Drzooman really did an amazing job on this


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Danielj2705 said:


> Thanks for the ideas mariposa  We have another potterhead!!   You could come to Scotland too
> 
> I was thinking about a Hogsmede gift bag, so Honeydukes, Zonkos, Tomes and Scrolls and maybe even Scrivenshaft.
> So for non potterheads that's, sweets, jokes, books and quills
> ...



i have it, its not super great but it would definitely come in handy for a party... i havent tried any of the recipes, once i learned butterbeer isnt in it i kind of stopped bothering lol. ill flip through and see if theres a cauldron cake recipe (i doubt it, i think i remember reading somewhere that it says it on the cover but the recipe is missing from the book for trademark reasons..... ) and if there is, ill type it up and pm it to you. 

i would LOVE to go to scotland. but money..... scotland is an expensive trip. its on my bucket list though, but im afraid it wont happen in time for your party lol


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Thanks girls for the compliments and ideas


And guy 

i've seen Drzooman's video! It is amazing!!! But I am thinking something like a Hogwarts acceptance letter for the invite, thanks for offering though  I may yet change my mind


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> i have it, its not super great but it would definitely come in handy for a party... i havent tried any of the recipes, once i learned butterbeer isnt in it i kind of stopped bothering lol. ill flip through and see if theres a cauldron cake recipe (i doubt it, i think i remember reading somewhere that it says it on the cover but the recipe is missing from the book for trademark reasons..... ) and if there is, ill type it up and pm it to you.
> 
> i would LOVE to go to scotland. but money..... scotland is an expensive trip. its on my bucket list though, but im afraid it wont happen in time for your party lol


Darn! You could be a profesor there  Scotland is a great place to visit, Edinburgh being the best  Although come much much later! We have tram works which would apparantly be finished by 2013...HA! There is no chance! All the pantomines just make a fool of the trams each year xD

That would be great if they have a cauldron cake recipe  But to save you from typing it up (as I can guess that would take a while) you could actually just take a picture of it and send it to me


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Danielj2705 said:


> And guy



Hahaha...lol, yes and guy


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

To save on frame costs I've been looking for a tromp loeil tutorial, it's not very ornate but I think it will look fabulous in gold tones. I'm hoping that the images I've found can be enlarged and adhered to foamboard with a frame simply painted around it. I am wanting to do some rather large portraits and fear moulding would be too expensive. Didn't know if you were planning on doing any of the portraits but I wanted to pass it along just in case 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VnVUetE8EAA


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

And here's another product, http://www.google.com/search?q=pict...Lg2wXfrYC4Dw&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=320&bih=416#i=0, it's called picture frame tape it runs around $15 and comes in several styles


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

That tape is an amazing idea!!! The painting may be okay to put on a bit of poster board and then stick up....are you planning on have loads of portraits pumpkin?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm going to try and make at least 10-15 ( I have 2 walls to cover, one at eye level and the other above my plant ledge [pictured on page 1] it's about 8 feet up in the air. I figure the portraits up top will work with the tape or tromp loeil effect being up so high. As for the portraits themselves I am having my son photoshop witch hats onto some portrait images I've collected (I can only find a small handful of actual HP portraits). Then I plan on using Mod Podge to transfer the image onto some white fabric then using paint to make the frames...I plan on simply gluing the fabric onto a cheap frame or foam board. The nice thing about the transfer is it looks like its a real canvas after you apply a thin coat of sealant over it (creating brush marks).


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just came across this and thought I'd share, I'm not wanting to do the typical HP fare as I find it to be a bit sweet. I'm not real sure if I'll go English appetizers, Holiday feast or just HP themed appetizers...but here is a list of foods eaten on HP

http://www.hp-lexicon.org/wizworld/food.html


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

How do you use the mod podge to get it onto the fabric? That sounds like a fantastic idea but I've never used it before


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

There are tons of tutorials on YouTube, but basically you print the image then you apply the mod podge to the fabric placing the image picture side down, wait (I've seen were you leave it 20 minutes and others were they caution you not to leave it on more than a minute...but that was using photo paper), after youve waited spray water onto the paper (back of photo) then rubbing lightly rub the paper off of the fabric...that's it


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a tutorial I like, she doesn't use fancy paper or anything and her spray solution has vinegar which helps set the image

Warning it's a little lengthy

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hc6fFfx9C5E


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

That seems very easy! So all I would need is 
- A3 Printed picture
- FAbric (what kind are you using?  )
- Mod podge (would wallpaper paste work? ) 
- Various Utensils
- Frame


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep, Im just cutting up some older white sheets. Im not sure n the wallpaper paste but a quick google could answer your question. I do know when I started my search I checked pinterest and they had numerous things that work and even a homemade mod podge recipe  I may try to start one this weekend if I have time, if I do Ill make sure to post a picture


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres another version I like using photo paper which gives a sharper image with beautiful color. Not sure if you have Dollar Trees in your neck of the woods but if you do they do carry photo paper 8pk for $1

http://melangeonetsy.blogspot.com/2009/08/try-mod-podge-transfer.html


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We've got another Potterhead on the forum...and here's a peek at the Monster Book of Monsters and it's tutorial...

Thank you so much Katster

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/125236-monster-book-monsters.html#post1413180


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If anyone is in need of Harry Potter Potion Labels just PM me with your email and I can send you some that I have collected. I tried to upload them but am having awful luck


----------



## bobberbiker (Jan 28, 2013)

i sent you a pm but not sure if it worked


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I just mailed them, just message me back if you have any problems


----------



## bobberbiker (Jan 28, 2013)

awesome thank you


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Your welcome


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

LadySherry said:


> Great start. I would add alot of potion bottles somewhere like a bathroom to make it look like snape's bottle room.
> I have a great tut on the dementors I will try to type it up. Major easy.


LS, please PM me when you add the tut on the dementors. I love 'em!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

*good luck on the hp theme, I did mine last year and it was so fun, the butter beer barrel and glasses were a blast to make*


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love your glasses and barrel...Hope mine turn out half as nice  Yours turned out great!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I know nothing about Harry Potter (don't throw things at me... LOL) but this thread is fun! I love all the attention to detail!! Good luck on what looks like it is going to be a fabulous party!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol

And thank you, too sweet, I just hope our little puppy that comes next month doesn't totally derail my plans lol


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Brace yourself Pumpkin, he's going to derail EVERYTHING!! LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lmbo!!!!! Too funny


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and Holy Hogwarts! This is ALL absolutely fantastic! And I am embarrassed to admit I have not read any of the Potter Books - but have seen the movies. I don't keep up with all the details of HP, so you know you have hit a home run on your ideas if someone like me will still be fascinated with all your ideas! Makes me want to jump on the HP band -- uh hearse lol and get more into it! Really great plan and you have a beautiful kitchen BTW. BOO!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awww, thank you so much...I have to admit that's quite the compliment  Too sweet


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's the link I promised you Katster...it has like 5-6 builds, hope you find something you can use

http://www.harrypotterpartyideas.com/


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks pumpkinpie, I went to check it out and realized I had been there before as I was mesmerized by his owl lecturn and then lost the link to the site! He really has some great stuff there.


----------



## Prettypinkbow (Jul 29, 2013)

The Harry Potter movie albums would be Awesome background music. I like to listen to them while I'm reading the books


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

They would!!!! I find myself constantly turning the DVDs on just have background noise while I'm cleaning and stuff, funny...I can listen to it every day and still never tire of it (plus it's the perfect napping movie lol). Sadly we are having to change the date for this theme till 2014 but at least we will be in awesome company (Katster and Daniel....can't wait to calaberate with u two, this should be fun  )


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.therpf.com/members/gryffindor01/albums/re-harry-potter-free-paper-props-all-movies-more/
http://www.therpf.com/free-harry-potter-paper-props/
*heres some paper props for print via the rpf, as requested here is some of my decor/ party stuff from last year*




























































HP drunk board game lol








mini maps


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything looks amazing...especially that ceiling!!! You did a great job...everything looks perfect, thank u so much for sharing


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

My son loves HP. His room is HP dorm room and he had a HP birthday party. Here are a few pics


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

The butter beer looks delish! Cute room!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Those look great Witchy Poo!!!! He is adorable and I agree with mamadada that butter beer does look yummy


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I am actually thinking about next year too. I think I want to do Harry Potter Deathly Hallows. What an undertaking.....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

It is, but so worth it!!!! I hope you join us, we have about 4 of us on here that have committed to a HP Halloween for '14...it will b so awesome to share ideas


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol committed. After this is over, I fear I will need to be committed. 
Bring it on. I'm in.


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

at the request of pumpkin pie, I pulled the ceiling using starry night scene setter
http://www.amazon.com/Starry-Nights...846&sr=8-1&keywords=starry+night+scene+setter










Purchased a lot of led battery candles and tied fishing line on the end of the bulb and the other to the ceiling using a staple gun. changing the length of each string will help create more of the floating effect














darkmark was done free hand with cheap neon paints










Oh and if you a huge HP fan the australian company black milk just released their Harry potter line, they are pricey but its better then any storebought leggings Ive ever purchased


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG!!! I am 56 and I want both pairs of those leggings LOL!


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

Katster said:


> OMG!!! I am 56 and I want both pairs of those leggings LOL!


do it!!!
they also have tops, one piece swim wear, jersey kind of shirts and lots of other fabulous leggings


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's awesome, I think I want a pair too lol!!!! And thanks for info on the ceiling, I can't believe that's just a scene setter...it looks so good


----------



## velella (Aug 8, 2008)

pumpkinpie said:


> If anyone is in need of Harry Potter Potion Labels just PM me with your email and I can send you some that I have collected. I tried to upload them but am having awful luck


Your plans sound terrific. I would love those potion bottle labels if still available.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow, that Dementor is amazing! Is there a tutorial on how to make one anywhere, or anything?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Aww thanks 

For the potion bottles, I can't remember if I posted a link but I'll check. Sadly my laptop met his fate early this year and I lost all my stuff  worse case, u might b able to find them on my Deathly Hallows Pinterest boards...(link to that's in my signature.

I know I love love love that dementor, but sadly no tutorial was listed. My concept however was to make an armiture (most likely out of molded chicken wire sprayed black... Then I would use liquid starch and black cheese cloth in several layers.

I was going to use zombie hand tutorial to make the hands (this can b found on my zombie board).

If u all are doing an HP theme I have loads of stuff on my board and even a second board I just started for portraits I think could work. We never got to do this theme...not yet...maybe next year

I really think it can b done quite elegant eerie....lighting will most definitely b the key


----------



## amylw1 (Oct 26, 2014)

some lovely ideas on here


----------



## stuffyteddybare (Sep 20, 2013)

I used an old garden urn with my laptop running scenes from harry potter on disc as my pensieve..I added a fog machine last year and would occasionally hit it on with the remote..all the kids and the adults were crazy about it..this year I am thinking of adding a camera and capture their faces at an opportune time..the materials were..an urn..the larger the better...some pillow fill I bought from walmart..a piece of plexiglass I cut out and taped to the top of the urn and a block of wood for my i-pad to rest on....the fluff hides the edges of the i-pad.. the fog machine really hides it and makes the kids and the adults wild. Throw some cob webs on the side and its complete. You can hide the fog machine under the urn at the very bottom


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry, been a long time since Ive visited this thread...that is a great idea for the pensive stuffyteddybare. I really wanted to do the big pensive but not sure if Ill have time this would be a great alternative.Thanks for sharing


----------



## halloqueen666 (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow so many good ideas in here. Our party will include a wand shop, potions area, honeydukes, gringotts and of course the great hall. We're just getting started but hopefully I can post pictures soon.


----------

